# audiocd:/ bringt den KDE Desktop zum laggen

## Erdie

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass beim Rippen von AudioCDs den K - Desktop zum Ruckeln bringt. Das Arbeiten damit wird sehr unkonfortabel. Ein Blick auf die Prozessliste zeigt, dass der X - Server Prozess bis an den Anschlag CPU Leistung verbraucht. Mir ist schleierhaft, wie sich das ausgerechnet auf den xorg-server auswirkt. 

Mein LG Laufwerk ist eh gähnend langsam und ich sehne mich nach meinem alten Ultraplex SCSI Laufwerk zurück. 

Hat jemand etwas ähnliches beobachtet? Eine workaround, der das Rippen (noch-) langsamer macht, aber dafür  die Bedienbarkeit des Desktops aufrechterhält, wäre nicht schlecht  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

ich verwende soundKonverter zum rippen von Audio cds.

eventuell wäre das ein ersatzt statt dem audiocd:/ kio-slave.

Zumindestens könntes du damit testen ob es am kio-slave liegt oder ein eher generelles problem ist.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, audiocd:/ kio-slave sollte normal einwandfrei funktionieren, hier tut es das (getestet unter kde-4.10.3 audiocd --> .flac mit nahezu null CPU-Auslastung).

Ein blinder Schuss ins Blaue: Wenn X dabei die CPU so hoch auslastet wie beschrieben, dann könnte es eventuell an dem kreiselnden Benachrichtigungs-Symbol im Systemtray liegen. Falls dem so ist, dann ist der Fehler vermutlich eher in einen inkompatiblen Theme, und oder beim Grafiktreiber, oder deren Konfiguration zu suchen.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass beim Rippen von AudioCDs den K - Desktop zum Ruckeln bringt. Das Arbeiten damit wird sehr unkonfortabel. Ein Blick auf die Prozessliste zeigt, dass der X - Server Prozess bis an den Anschlag CPU Leistung verbraucht. Mir ist schleierhaft, wie sich das ausgerechnet auf den xorg-server auswirkt. 
> 
> Mein LG Laufwerk ist eh gähnend langsam und ich sehne mich nach meinem alten Ultraplex SCSI Laufwerk zurück. 
> 
> Hat jemand etwas ähnliches beobachtet? Eine workaround, der das Rippen (noch-) langsamer macht, aber dafür  die Bedienbarkeit des Desktops aufrechterhält, wäre nicht schlecht 

 

Ich kenne so etwas ähnliches seit vielen Jahren mit Audiocds unter KDE. Ich habe bei mir SCSI Cdrom/Brenner Laufwerken. Es wird

beim mir in einer endlos Schleife der SCIS Bus resettet bei Audiocds und es reagiert kaum noch etwas. Mit dmesg konnte ich das feststellen. Workaround

habe ich nie gefunden das ich KDE und Programme nie oder nur sehr selten nutze und habe auch nicht weiter gesucht. Es hat aber auch bei der eine oder 

anderen KDE version mal funktioniert was aber eine sehr seltene Ausnahme war.

MfG

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe mal testweise in der Konsole mit cdparanoia gerippt. Da war es ähnlich, aber nicht ganz so extrem. Allerdings muß ich das nochmal testen weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt vorher eine Kdelibs - Update gemacht hatte ohne  neu zu starten. Das ist  mir erst später in den  Sinn gekommen. Vielleicht ist da ein Konflikt aufgetreten.

Warum mein LG Laufwerk CDs nur mit 1-facher Geschwindigkeit rippt, verstehe ich nicht.  Ich hatte vorher ein anderes, das war genauso langsam und mir  dann das LG gekauft weil mit dem anderen cdrdao nicht zuverlässig lief. Sind die "modernen" DVD  Brenner alle so langsam beim Rippen? Hätte ich  bloß meine Plextors nicht mit dem  alten Rechner weggeschmissen. Das ging das Rippen mit 32-fachem Tempo - und das fehlerfrei!

----------

## Erdie

Das Problem scheint sich jetzt in Luft aufgelöst zu haben, jetzt scheint es zu gehen .. hmm .. Vielleicht lag es an den KDElibs.

----------

